# Oh My Goodness, Would Ya Look at This Face?!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Isn't she just about the cutest little baby-face? Look at those great big round black eyes! She's a heart-melter! :wub: 

OK y'all ... she's in Tennessee. Wasn't somebody looking for a young baby girl?

Cute Baby Fern


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

She's adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

What a cutie!!! :wub: 

I think they misspelled her name though.....it should be Tfern!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL Steph!!! Exactly what are you implying?
What about Fermn? :smrofl:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWW, she's a cutie. She'll get a home really fast.Wish it was my home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, she is adorable!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She's so cute she'll have a forever home waiting list!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: Sooooooo tempting . . . . . . . .





Joy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! She is a doll baby!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

This is the first time I've ever really been tempted, Midis has been such a handful! But her little face....she is just adorable. And here in Nashville. 

Cyndi


----------



## cupcake (May 16, 2008)

omg how old is she ? very tempting


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (cupcake @ Jun 19 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593934


> omg how old is she ? very tempting[/B]


I think they estimated 6 months. 3 lbs now, assume 5 lbs at maturity, was their guess. Please get her! I just can't and I can't stop hurting for her!

Cyndi


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

They also have this girl, same age. I wonder if they are sisters:

http://www.southpawrescue.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=636999





QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jun 19 2008, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593937


> QUOTE (cupcake @ Jun 19 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593934





> omg how old is she ? very tempting[/B]


I think they estimated 6 months. 3 lbs now, assume 5 lbs at maturity, was their guess. Please get her! I just can't and I can't stop hurting for her!

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

They are both sooo cute! I have had such great success with rescues but I am at my limit! I do hope they fine wonderful homes.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I hope they'll get great homes they are both adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww, Bianca is a little doll too. It sounds like they may have come from the same place, so they could be related, but they are calling little Bianca a Maltese/Poodle mix, so I don't think they're littermates. Being so adorable, I'm betting (hoping) they both get great homes ... I just wish they could go to someone we know. It sure would be sweet to watch them grow up!! :wub: Angels!

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jun 20 2008, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594114


> They also have this girl, same age. I wonder if they are sisters:
> 
> http://www.southpawrescue.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=636999[/B]


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

she looks so cute ,iam sure she and bianca will both find homes :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Fern sure is darling looking... I wish her and Bianca a forever home swiftly, one that is warm and loving and fun.

Melanie


----------

